# [SOLVED] Canon IP4300 error



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

HI
Can anyone help. I have a canon IP4300 printer which has been great and had no problems, but it has suddenly stopped working and the orange light is flashing. I downloaded the manual and it says if it is flashing 10 times and then stops and then continues again then it is a paper error. I have only ever used A4 or photo paper and never had a problem in the 3 years I have had it. I can't do anything with it now and I am really stuck as to what to do....please can anyone help!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Drop down the rear access panel and check there are no bits of paper stuck anywhere.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi there,

Hit the RESET button on the control panel of the printer, switch it off for a few minutes and turn it back on again.


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi Both, I have tried that. Checked for paper at the back and hit the reset, but it still flashes....Lost for what to do now:sad:


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*



> I downloaded the manual and it says if it is flashing 10 times and then stops and then continues again then it is a paper error.





> Led flashes 10 times:
> Automatic duplex printing cannot be performed. [1310]
> The size of paper may not be compatible with automatic duplex printing. Press the Resume/Cancel Data which was to be printed on the back side of


^Is this what you referred to?

Also check out the responses here.


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Yes this is what happens and this is what the manual says but it still doesn't work even though there is no paper jams!


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Does pressing the "Resume/Cancel Data" button when the LED flashes, have any effect at all?


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

No it makes non difference


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

can anyone help or should I just trash my printer


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi Sue,

Sorry I couldn't back to this thread any sooner.

Here are some excerpts that might be helpful to you:



> Hi guys, I eventually found a solution to the problem for my printer. With the top cover open, I pushed a sheet of 120 micron thickness A4 clear plastic binding cover through the exit tray as far as it would go to rest against the bottom row of rollers. I switched the printer off then back on again and as the rollers lifted momentarily, I pushed the sheet of plastic as far up through the machine as I could before the rollers went down again - it went in a fair distance. The printer then ejected the plastic sheet. I then put the plastic sheet into the paper tray and tried to print a blank document page. The plastic fed through cleanly and my printer has been working since without any error messages. I hope this works for you.
> 
> By gordonthe1 Mar 04, 2008
> 
> ...


If the above trick doesn't work, I would suggest taking the printer to your nearest Canon service center. They have good after sales service and will be happy to take a look at the problem and fix it for you. 

If the printer is out of warranty, you will need to pay the service charges, which of course is a lot lesser than the price of a new one.

Let us know how you go.

~RS


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

The rollers don't even move, it's like there is nothing there just the lights flashing. Lost my temper in the end and have broken it to get the ink cartridges out and thrown it in the dustbin:angry:
Thanks for all your help


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

You did the right thing as today with labor rates it never pays to have a printer serviced. It possibly was a very small snip of paper you would never find anyway or a defective switch making it think that was so.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi Sue,

Sorry to hear about the outcome.



> It possibly was a very small snip if paper you would never find anyway or a defective switch making it think that was so.


Which is why I suggested taking it to an authorized service center (not third party ones) to have it checked. How much you pay for the service depends on the nature and extent of the problem. The basic checkup is either free or a bare minimum, esp. if it was a snip of paper causing the problem. They would know exactly what's wrong and not have to speculate much.

The one time I had to take in my Canon AIO for a quick check up, I didn't have to pay a penny.


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi

The trouble with taking it to canon is that the nearest one is in London and I am in Derbyshire so not really cost effective for me. I am currently bidding for exactly the same printer on ebay for a third of the price.

Thanks for all your help
Sue:blush:


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Thanks for the update, Sue.

Maybe you could go in for a newer model, possibly with some additional features/functionality that you can use. 

Good luck with the purchase!

RS



Sue T said:


> Hi
> 
> The trouble with taking it to canon is that the nearest one is in London and I am in Derbyshire so not really cost effective for me. I am currently bidding for exactly the same printer on ebay for a third of the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Hi

Just found out that I have won the bid on ebay so I have the exact printer on its way to me for a bargain price. At least I won't have to throw my cartridges away now.

Thanks for all your help
Sue


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Canon IP4300 error*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## Sue T (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks, just marked it


----------

